# Who's Better? Weezy or T.I.



## mane2008 (Aug 14, 2008)

_*Ite I been hearin alot about Weezy bein da best n da worst(Not much about T.I.).*_

I fucks with T.I. n Wayne

Who you think is better?
*Wayne or T.I.*

Old or new shit dont matter.
*
Say y they the best in ya eyes n wat album shits on the other rapper.
Lyrics wise 

If u dont like either one of them state why u hate em.
*​


----------



## juicemc22 (Aug 14, 2008)

Both are good, but Weezy is best!
Everyone of the Carters is lyrically great, some people don't even understand what he says. You gotta really listen, sometimes it's even deeper then that. TI is good though, can't wait to see what he does. I am a Weezy fan, so probably a lil' bias.


----------



## Orchid Man (Aug 14, 2008)

its all on how u can relate to it. i cant relate to weezy as im not southern. i relate to woodie and nickatina cuz im from the bay.


----------



## Moragrifa (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't want to be a hater, but I seriously can't believe anyone thinks Lil' Wayne is even close to or ever will be the "best rapper". So I guess I pick T.I.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 15, 2008)

juicemc22 said:


> Both are good, but Weezy is best!
> Everyone of the Carters is lyrically great, some people don't even understand what he says. You gotta really listen, sometimes it's even deeper then that. TI is good though, can't wait to see what he does. I am a Weezy fan, so probably a lil' bias.


Exactly pple dont listen to what he say if they listen word for word dey kno he stepped up since da hot boyz n got from under Birdman. N now birdman wanna ride his shit. Punchlines n metaphors is crazy

See i cant listen to da Carter 1 I only really like J.r.(track 4) is da only lyrical song in my eyes.
*C2: Too hard from Tha Mobb to Fly out
C3: Even Better but couple skippers on it*.

Overall I think T.I. at Weezy but wezzy aint far behind. Watin on Paper Trail n see what he bring to da table.


----------



## skiskate (Aug 15, 2008)

I dont think weezy is the best rapper, but hes pretty fucking ill. So ill go with weezy. Drought 3 is sick.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 15, 2008)

hahaha this aint even a question.... TI.


----------



## B.. (Aug 15, 2008)

i cant stand wayne anymore TI anyday of the year


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 15, 2008)

you allready know....T.I.

TELL 'EM I SAID THAT
YouTube - T.I. - Tell 'Em I Said That (Video)


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 15, 2008)

They both ain't nothing to get all wet in the ass about, this new age rap is garbage.......old school is what it's all about...........


Whatcha know bout biv devoe


----------



## FlipDV (Aug 15, 2008)

I believe that DMX is better.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Aug 15, 2008)

Solo08 said:


> you allready know....T.I.
> 
> TELL 'EM I SAID THAT
> YouTube - T.I. - Tell 'Em I Said That (Video)


I agree
I'm repping tha A, so I gotta go with TI. I think weezy's kinda wack to be honest, but i'm very biased here. I liked all of TI's albums, great lyrics, and his movie. I've been a fan since I'm serious, P$C, the King, etc. Everyone in atlanta loves him. Right now they are playing out YouTube - T.I. - Whatever you Like [OFFICIAL VIDEO]. I don't really care for this song tho.  

I never really liked weezy tho, just b/c the way he raps...just kind of a goofy style (which isn't bad). I mean funny I guess, but not really into it...i just enjoy the beats on his songs.


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 15, 2008)

ok...but this is between weezy and t.i.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 15, 2008)

Solo08 said:


> you allready know....T.I.
> 
> TELL 'EM I SAID THAT
> YouTube - T.I. - Tell 'Em I Said That (Video)


Dat song is hard is still got that Cd my car.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 15, 2008)

FlipDV said:


> I believe that DMX is better.


Bra is angry as a bitch. I dont want someone yelling at me he a dog.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 15, 2008)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> I agree
> I'm repping tha A, so I gotta go with TI. I think weezy's kinda wack to be honest, but i'm very biased here. I liked all of TI's albums, great lyrics, and his movie. I've been a fan since I'm serious, P$C, the King, etc. Everyone in atlanta loves him. Right now they are playing out YouTube - T.I. - Whatever you Like [OFFICIAL VIDEO]. I don't really care for this song tho.
> 
> I never really liked weezy tho, just b/c the way he raps...just kind of a goofy style (which isn't bad). I mean funny I guess, but not really into it...i just enjoy the beats on his songs.


U from da A wat part bra?


----------



## skanimale (Aug 15, 2008)

ti sucks at rapping litereally wtf how can u even mention hes a good rapper? and lil wayne is a good rapper but not the best hes just really overated because of all that mtv bullshit and lil wayne is all about how he makes his words come out and sound he has his own unique style on the other hand ti wtf what good song did he ever come out with?


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Aug 15, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> U from da A wat part bra?


i'm on the north side




skanimale said:


> ti sucks at rapping litereally wtf how can u even mention hes a good rapper? and lil wayne is a good rapper but not the best hes just really overated because of all that mtv bullshit and lil wayne is all about how he makes his words come out and sound he has his own unique style on the other hand ti wtf what good song did he ever come out with?


YouTube - T.I. ft Young Dro& PSC Do Ya Thang

if you think that sucks, you don't know what flow is.


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 15, 2008)

YouTube - T.I.- Watch what you say to me (music video)

YouTube - T.I - Raw

YouTube - T.I.-Respect this Hustle

YouTube - T.I. - What You Know

YouTube - T.I - LIVE IN THE SKY

YouTube - T.I. feat. P$C & Young Dro- Bankhead

YouTube - T.I. "Whats Your Name"


NEED ANYMORE


----------



## skanimale (Aug 15, 2008)

haha sorry i dont really listen to mtv music everything that comes out from there is overated and most of the times wack? i choose to listen to underground rap fuck mtv


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 15, 2008)

skanimale said:


> haha sorry i dont really listen to mtv music everything that comes out from there is overated and most of the times wack? i choose to listen to underground rap fuck mtv


Okay dat shit aint on MTV bra. U cant even watch a Video on MTV unless u like lookin at TRL.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 15, 2008)

Solo08 said:


> YouTube - T.I.- Watch what you say to me (music video)
> 
> YouTube - T.I - Raw
> 
> ...


Naw but i could add to da list tho.


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 15, 2008)

REALLY? from what i just heard from you lil wayne is all over mtv.


----------



## skanimale (Aug 15, 2008)

dude mtv played out lil wayne and ti i wouldnt say they aint on mtv


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 15, 2008)

skanimale said:


> and lil wayne is a good rapper but not the best hes just really overated because of all that mtv bullshit...


and no one said t.i. or lil wayne was the best. he asked who we thought was better.


----------



## skanimale (Aug 15, 2008)

i never said i personally listen to lil wayne i hang out with people that listen to him so i know his shit but i wouldnt go out of my way to listen to him and not all music that comes from mtv is tottally wack but after it gets played out by mtv then they just ruin shit. i cant argue cuz tis thread is about wayne and ti only


----------



## skanimale (Aug 15, 2008)

yes therefor i said lil wayne is better than ti lil wayne has a style of rapping hes unique no one else sounds like him. look at ti he just sounds like everyother rapper


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 15, 2008)

skanimale said:


> dude mtv played out lil wayne and ti i wouldnt say they aint on mtv


U talkin bout a milli? Dey only play a milli on MTV hits n MTV jams. Reg MTV dont even play music vids much no mo bra. All reality tv.
If you watch dat much MTV to know they play weezy alot u watch too much mtv.

As for T.I.
U hear nuthin about Raw,Dopeman,Watch what u say to me, Help,Tell em I said that, etc on MTV. *Only T.I. u saw on MTV is proly Big Shit Poppin, U know what it is, Maybe Hurt.*
Now You might see Whateva U Like, No Matter What mainly on Bet tho.


*U aint gotta watch T.V. to kno about T.I. anywhere in Atlanta. *
Georgia fo that matter bra. U will hear t.i. no doubt.


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 15, 2008)

skanimale said:


> yes therefor i said lil wayne is better than ti lil wayne has a style of rapping hes unique no one else sounds like him. look at ti he just sounds like everyother rapper


yo you kep this goin. if you think lil WEEZY is unique for that dumbass voice hes got then your not even listening to him. and if you think t.i. is like every other rapper out there these days then you dont listen to him either.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 15, 2008)

Whats MTV?


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 15, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Whats MTV?


shit i hear that.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 15, 2008)

_Oh neva mind u mean da *Jam of The week* bra? Of course dey gon play it alot its da jamof da week dey play it like every hour._


----------



## skanimale (Aug 15, 2008)

its not thtat he has a dumbass voice. because wwhen he raps he makes his shit sound out different thats why hes better than ti hes more versatile doesnt rap the same in ever song


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Aug 15, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> *U aint gotta watch T.V. to kno about T.I. anywhere in Atlanta. *
> Georgia fo that matter bra. U will hear t.i. no doubt.


Word


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 15, 2008)

Only thing jumpin in ATL is dead dogs and the freaknick


----------



## LiL VT369 (Aug 15, 2008)

i *think lil weezy's beta he been makin beta songs den t.i. and t.i. been makin some wack and corny shit lately he was beta wen he first stared rapin*


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 15, 2008)

the only song i'll give lil wayne credit for

YouTube - Lil Wayne - Grown Man


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 16, 2008)

haha yall already kno wat imma say
weezy is the best
metaphorically hes untouchable
album sales are off the charts
he drops more music than any other rapper EVER
ti is good he def one of my favorite
but weezy would definitly murder him in a rap battle


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 16, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> haha yall already kno wat imma say
> weezy is the best
> metaphorically hes untouchable
> album sales are off the charts
> ...


See i dont think he'll kill him. It'll be good to see sum shit like that tho.
T.I. will give him suthin to run for. IDK who'll win sumthin like that.


----------



## THC.Ocean (Aug 16, 2008)

In the southeast it's weezy by far. Everytime I listen to him he is just talking about different shit. Not the same old girl got a big ass and I got big money type stuff.


----------



## WRECK (Aug 17, 2008)

this isnt even a question.
Weezy F. Baby is the best !


----------



## cooker06 (Aug 17, 2008)

man this is easy "doin my job" tip and anything of urban legend n trap muzic...king was dope and so was tip vs tip. why you mad at me urban legend awesome song 2.
my life ft daz same cd bad ass song weezy use 2 be good in my opinion 2 but tip never let up...... the hell is lollipop??? that killed me.... good beat w nuthin behind it.... da dopeman ti-vs tip not the song on trap muzic the cd is awesome but if you pay attention which mosy dont at the end he'll tell you its a dead end street he's been there... after he tells you exactly how 2 do it. he is real and down 2 earth. dont feel all the gangsta shit but love tip


----------



## cooker06 (Aug 17, 2008)

also forgot my personal favorite live in the sky king


----------



## cooker06 (Aug 17, 2008)

there are many you dont listen 2 music if you think ti cant rap and when he wants be a lyricist but if you guys had everyone and fuckin dogs commin after you fur callin king you would have 2 put some shit out back at um for a bit.... lotta heat he catches.


----------



## cooker06 (Aug 17, 2008)

and a battle doesnt prove shit but he can dis someone.... both have written good songs both make bank... like um or love um they there...


----------



## farmer#1 (Aug 17, 2008)

styles p, is where its at on a reals!


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Aug 17, 2008)

cooker06 said:


> man this is easy "doin my job" tip and anything of urban legend n trap muzic...king was dope and so was tip vs tip. why you mad at me urban legend awesome song 2.
> my life ft daz same cd bad ass song weezy use 2 be good in my opinion 2 but tip never let up...... the hell is lollipop??? that killed me.... good beat w nuthin behind it.... da dopeman ti-vs tip not the song on trap muzic the cd is awesome but if you pay attention which mosy dont at the end he'll tell you its a dead end street he's been there... after he tells you exactly how 2 do it. he is real and down 2 earth. dont feel all the gangsta shit but love tip


Good to see someone else has taste. Lyrically TI owns weezy, not talking about who sells more or who's hotter on the charts. Not too mention weezy is just a goofy lookin mofo...


----------



## cooker06 (Aug 17, 2008)

has nothing 2 do with looks lyrics are to beats like personality is to looks both are good alone but you need both 2 be happy.... "cooka"


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Aug 17, 2008)

oh yea i know...was just saying


----------



## smartsoverambition (Aug 17, 2008)

i like t.i i like his swagga and his lyrics are not all about sex weezy makes me laugh tho he has some ill punchlines but at sometimes he is really incoherent so ima have 2 go 2 t.i eeven tho waynes lines on out here grindin were really sick


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 17, 2008)

TI all fucking day....

*Lil waynes a fucking joke...*

Young Buck said it best on the TI song "I'm a king" with The Game...

"you know alot of these dudes jump in the game and they rap artists, and that's exactly what they is....
but *they not what they say they are* when they rap it..."


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 17, 2008)

I say TI, because Lil Wayne started rapping off the top of his dome and although he has tight bars and shit he has not reached the level where he should be doing it all the time, alot of the shit he says is ridiculous just rhyming. He put it out there that he is the best and he also has mad confidence in his self thats why people like him so much. TI has tight delivery and lyrics and has never been involed in kissing abother grown man on the lips. (just had to put it out there cuz no real dude is just going to kiss another man let alone on the lips.


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 17, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> TI has tight delivery and lyrics and has never been involed in kissing abother grown man on the lips. (just had to put it out there cuz no real dude is just going to kiss another man let alone on the lips.


My thoughts exactly...


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 17, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> I say TI, because Lil Wayne started rapping off the top of his dome and although he has tight bars and shit he has not reached the level where he should be doing it all the time,





*LOUD BUZZER*
WRONG
lil wayne started out writing his raps
he wrote raps from age 8-17
started freestyling at 17 and hasnt stopped since
all of u people who say lyrically ti is better than wayne
ur insane
this man is lyrically one of the strongest rappers ever
heres the thing
GET SOBER
and then LISTEN TO THE WORDS
go beyond the vocalizer
go beyond some shitty beats
this nigga is RAW
u have to think about what hes saying to understand it
he just doesnt come straight out and say it
he puts what he wants to say in a metaphor for u to disect


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 17, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> *LOUD BUZZER*
> WRONG
> lil wayne started out writing his raps
> he wrote raps from age 8-17
> ...


I did not say he started out that way. Way back when when he was doing wobbley bs that shit was whack. He has developed a lot and since then but he still has a lot of work to do.

And i never said he wasnt tight.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 17, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> I say TI, because Lil Wayne started rapping off the top of his dome


u did say he started off that way.


----------



## Charfizcool (Aug 17, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> *LOUD BUZZER*
> WRONG
> lil wayne started out writing his raps
> he wrote raps from age 8-17
> ...


I completely agree! +rep


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 17, 2008)

thanx char


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 17, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> u did say he started off that way.


I forgoth the "When "


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 17, 2008)

Listening to lil wayne rap is like listening to a cop rap....
It's not real...
it can have the dopest beats and tightest lyrics...
It's still Lies....
It's like george bush rapping about gang bangin....
FAKE....

When Pac was talking about THUG LOVE he wasn't talking about this....




Fakest gangsta in the fuckin books... End of story


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 17, 2008)

Trey57 said:


> Listening to lil wayne rap is like listening to a cop rap....
> It's not real...
> it can have the dopest beats and tightest lyrics...
> It's still Lies....
> ...


Gangstalicious


----------



## THC.Ocean (Aug 17, 2008)

Maybe to them kissing was truly a sign of respect. I mean I would never kiss a dude, but humans have different ways of living...No need to judge someone on that.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 17, 2008)

Naw dat shit nasty but it aint got anything to do with his rap game


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 18, 2008)

THC.Ocean said:


> Maybe to them kissing was truly a sign of respect. I mean I would never kiss a dude, but humans have different ways of living...No need to judge someone on that.


You find me the gangsta's that go around tongue kissin their homies on the mouth and I'll show you a bunch of fake gangstas....

It may be a sign of respect for them... but it's still 100% homo... not gangsta


----------



## DWR (Aug 18, 2008)

Are we like some gay community for lil wayne.. over 20 topics : I LOVE LIL WAYNE... lol

fuck man, get a life..... listen to some real hip hop... grab that wallet go out to a store ask a local dj to throw some stuff down for ya 

hahahaa... fuck lil wayne ! FUCK THIS NEW HIP HOP SHIT !


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 18, 2008)

Trey57 said:


> Listening to lil wayne rap is like listening to a cop rap....
> It's not real...
> it can have the dopest beats and tightest lyrics...
> It's still Lies....
> ...


LMAO. the guys in the background are lookin at 'em like "WHAT THE FUCK IS HE DOIN?" fuck lil wayne. hes startin to remind me of nelly except worse becuz of him kissin a dude...at least nelly never did that. wtf.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 18, 2008)

THC.Ocean said:


> Maybe to them kissing was truly a sign of respect. I mean I would never kiss a dude, but humans have different ways of living...No need to judge someone on that.


Even cultures who do kiss men, do it on the cheek. That shit is just wrong.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 18, 2008)

_damn dat shit old as a bitch. 
wat it got to do wit how he rap?
His albums hard as a bitch.
Yea dat shit nasty he wanna kiss niggas just dont say it in a song.
Y yall care wat he do in his spare time?
Is dat da only thing yall can say y u hate him.
Everybody was trippin when they saw it but they got ova it.
_


----------



## cooker06 (Aug 18, 2008)

both good been a t.i. man sice way back but its muzik u dont like it shut it the fuck off... not hard 2 do everyone wants 2 control muzic... its free spirit shit and everyone "owns it and is ruining it" thats a joke free muzik let your soul speak and turn your radio off or dont buy the cd.... its simple but yet everyone makes this a big deal its all opinion anyways.... peace n love 
peace n love


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 18, 2008)

ok dude they didnt tounge kiss for one
it was a peck on the lips
and u all have to take in to the fact that this man has taken care of weezy since he was 11 and made him a multi millionaire and one of the most recognizable people on the earth
he took weezy under his wing when is father wasnt there and the day that weezys real father died baby was the first person weezy was with
baby picked wayne up and said whats wrong with u u got a look on ur face like someone just died
and he said my dad...
these guys have a album together called like father like son
baby has like father like son tatted across his collar bone
this is something completely different than what you make it to be
its a sign of pure respect
yes it is a lil wierd but if thats what they wanna do let them do it
cause both these dudes get more pussy than all us put together
and anyway like mane said
even if he is gay it has nothing to do wit how good he raps


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> ok dude they didnt tounge kiss for one
> it was a peck on the lips
> and u all have to take in to the fact that this man has taken care of weezy since he was 11 and made him a multi millionaire and one of the most recognizable people on the earth
> he took weezy under his wing when is father wasnt there and the day that weezys real father died baby was the first person weezy was with
> ...



I get more butt than ashtray son


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 18, 2008)

haha good line
but i doubt u get more cut than weezy


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 18, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> even if he is gay it has nothing to do wit how good he raps


It's got everything to do with how he raps, Hows he gonna rap about being a hard gangsta when he goes home and fluffs his homies cock...

He's a Liar and a FAKE... 

No matter how much you teenagers wanna cry and pout that he's the shit...


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 18, 2008)

it has nothing to do with how he raps
85% of rappers are fake
and i bet u only listen to that 15% that are real right man shut the fuck up
ur the one being childish about this shit saying we are crying and pouting 
we have givin u like 100 different posts saying different shit about him saying why hes the best
and after all 100 posts u say the same damn shit
so until u can come up with something else man dont reply to my posts


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 18, 2008)

reply reply reply


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 18, 2008)

Trey57 said:


> reply reply reply


....and im the childish one????


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 18, 2008)

y u still on dat tip bra? 
u said he a bitch but u keep sayin it. 
*U hate him but u keep sayin suthin turn him off pple still gonna bump his shit. *
N if da gay shit was dat serious pple wouldnt buy or bump his shit. 
Like everyone else dey dont give a fuck wat he do behind closed doors.
U da only one poppin using he kissed a man shit.

Y ya'll tryin to start sum shit ova anotha bra sexuality


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 18, 2008)

teenager naw 21 actually.


----------



## IAMDGK (Aug 19, 2008)

fuck wayne! TIP


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 19, 2008)

haha dirty ghetto kids
haha love it.
but ya im 20 so def not a teenager either


----------



## BIG DREAMS (Aug 30, 2008)

how tha fuck can u say hes gay,I think u jus hate'n


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 30, 2008)

BIG DREAMS said:


> how tha fuck can u say hes gay,I think u jus hate'n


its da only excuse to day they hate em.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 2, 2008)

Shit paper Trail Comin Sept. 30 cant wait for that shit.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 2, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Shit paper Trail Comin Sept. 30 cant wait for that shit.


i heard the leaked tracks 
and the T.I. Me against the world mixtape
so if these 2 are any lead on how the album is gonna be
its gonna be da shit!


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 2, 2008)

shit good look on that bra.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 16, 2008)

YOUNG WEEZY BABY ALL THE WAY His lyrical structures are so much better than T.I. in every way shape form and fashion. He uses very confusing smyolies or however you spell it. I have heard almost all the recorded songs from weezy I have learned you just gotta keep listenin weezy always pumps me up and puts me in a good mood


----------



## ThaGreenBandit (Sep 16, 2008)

Moragrifa said:


> I don't want to be a hater, but I seriously can't believe anyone thinks Lil' Wayne is even close to or ever will be the "best rapper". So I guess I pick T.I.


Agreed. Some of the shit that comes outta dudes mouth... I be like, "what the hell?" A whole lot of what he says make absolutely no sense. Don't get me wrong, I got some weezy in rotation right now, but he's far from the greatest.
TI gets his point across, and makes sense while doing it.


----------



## xxxtyrantxxx (Sep 16, 2008)

weezy, TI is the man, but weezy got a sick flow.

even though i can rarely understand him haha.


----------

